# Maris Otter Verses Golden Promise



## Stagger (15/4/05)

Is there any advantage in using maris otter over golden promise in a stout. I am making a dry stout over the weekend and have both but would like to use the golden promise first.

Is there any harm in mixing them together if I dont have enough off the golden promise.

I dont think it will matter, any comments welcome

Stagger


----------



## neonmeate (15/4/05)

in a stout you can use any base malt you like and you'll have trouble picking the difference.
in a pale ale you'll notice it. golden promise is paler and a bit grainier than maris otter, which has a clean bready sort of maltiness.


----------



## Gulf Brewery (15/4/05)

Stagger said:


> Is there any advantage in using maris otter over golden promise in a stout.
> [post="54615"][/post]​



Stagger

I find MO gives a sweeter profile to a beer and in something like a Pale Ale, it needs to be balanced by higher bittering. If you are aiming for a dry stout, the sweetness from the MO may not give you want you want. I haven't used GP, so can't comment on that.

Cheers
Pedro


----------



## Stagger (15/4/05)

Thanks will give a go.

Cheers
Stagger


----------

